# teichfilter was muss da rein



## hergen (4. Feb. 2008)

hallo zusammen ich habe mir ein teich filter gebaut für mein teich ca.25000 liter nun weiss ich nicht was für filtermaterrial ich ihn bestücken muss wie viel matten bürsten und und und
Foto  


wie würdet ihr das machen


----------



## Gartenträumer (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Hallo hergen 
Da hast du dir ja ein tolles Teil gebaut. Zur Bestückung schau mal hier nach.
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/index2_g.html
Ich bin sicher das der ein oder andere dir hier noch viele gute Tipps geben wird.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## hergen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

danke danke wenn man langeweile hat muss man sich ja irgendwie beschäftigen ich hoffe die arbeit hat sich gelohnt


----------



## hergen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

ach ja so ein abschäumer habe ich mir auch noch gebaut aber noch nicht ausprobiertFoto


----------



## Gartenträumer (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei. Habe eben noch ein Sieb gebohrt, meiner kommt in die zweite Kammer ist auch nicht so riesig wie deiner. Wenn die Zeit reicht werde ich meinen am Mi oder Do montieren. Ich hoffe das es funzt.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Gartenträumer (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Hier noch mal ein guter Händler in deiner Nähe.
Na nicht ganz so nah aber es geht.
www.oldenburg-koi.de


----------



## hergen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

das wird schon klappen und wenn er nicht so schäumt wie ich es mir vorselle werde ich eine belüftungs pumpe anschliessen aber ich will hoffen das ich das nicht brauche muss auch ohne funzt.


----------



## hergen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

cool kannte ich noch nicht werde ich wohl mal hinfahren das ist nicht weit weg von mir bei uns gibt es nicht viele händler und wenn können die ein nicht gut beraten wollen meist nur verkaufen


----------



## Gartenträumer (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte. So nun gehe ich wieder basteln.
tschööö


----------



## koidst49 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

dann ruf aber vorher bei manfred, oldenburg koi, an.


----------



## hergen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

das werde ich machen bevor ich da hin fahre


----------



## Olli.P (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Hi hergen,

haste schon mal hier geschaut????


Ich bin bislang mit der jetzigen Zusammenstellung meiner Anlage sehr zufrieden 

Wartungsarm, UVC bislang noch nicht wieder benötigt. ( Mal abwarten wie's im Frühjahr wird.... )


----------



## hergen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

hi olli

Das sieht gut aus werde es mir heute abend mal richtig durch lesen


----------



## hergen (6. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

hallo zusammen 
werde mein filter so bestücken
1.siebfilter
2.grobe filtermatte
3.mitlrere. filtermatte
4.feine   filtermatte
5.biobälle lava
6.????

oder habt ihr andere vorschläge
bin für jeden vorschlag dankbar


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

hallo olaf
dein __ hel-x müßte doch nach der langen zeit gut eingefahren sein, oder?
wie sieht es aber mit den sprudelsteinen aus, bewegen sie dein hel-x?  

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Hi Jürgen,


also bis zur Oberfläche wird's nicht bewegt...... 

Dafür macht die O..e Aqua-Oxy 400 wohl nicht genug Blubberbläschen 

Und was unter der Wasseroberfläche iss kann ich leider nicht sehen........


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

hi olaf
wie oft reinigst du sie dann von hand und wie?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (8. Feb. 2008)

*AW: teichfilter was muss da rein*

Hi Jürgen,


wenn ich die Pumpe ausgeschaltet habe, und den Schieber vom Schmutzablass das erste mal öffne, dann rühr ich das ganze einfach wie die Suppe im Topf zur Sicherheit ein wenig um


----------

